# Bar And Chain Oil On Sale At Menards



## flyboy553 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just to let you guys know, Menards has Bar oil on sale for $4.99/gallon. According to the flyer it is winter blend although it does not say anything on the label. However, I did buy 10 gallons of it yesterday.

Ted


----------



## kennyl70 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well it figures. no menards close. I dont know if there is one in sprinfield or not. Still wouldnt pay for the trip i dont guess even if i did buy 10 gallons..... dang it


----------



## stumpy75 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm almost out!


----------



## Speed (Nov 18, 2013)

I've still got six gallons from the last sale. But, I better go get more!


----------



## johnzski (Nov 18, 2013)

Been using bar oil from there for a couple years, works fine and a deal when it's on sale


----------



## chucker (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks ! ted, im down to 15 gallons as of now.. good oil for the price at 4.99 so will need to bring the stock back up to 40 gallons. its been a real struggle to find oil cheaper than 9.00 a gallon from menards competitors so need to get it quick!


----------



## HD2010 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Ted. I'm down to about 15 gallons now but for 5 bucks a gallon better get more.


----------



## reddogrunner (Nov 19, 2013)

Around Thanksgiving the TSC and Rural Kings will have Bar oil for around $6 per gallon


----------



## labdad (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been looking for an excuse to drive up to the new Menards, I can have lunch at White Castle.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Nov 19, 2013)

you guys really use bar oil ?? every once in awhile i'll throw some motor oil in if i have some used stuff laying around but mostly i never use it. Ive never noticed a difference.


----------



## ash man (Nov 19, 2013)

I bought some from Menard's last year and tried to use it over the summer and it seemed way thinner than the Stihl oil I normally use, but it would probably make a good winter oil


----------



## stumpy75 (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree that it does seem a little thin for summer, but it's a good weight for winter. I have enough summer weight, but was down to half agallon or so of winter weight, so I picked up a couple of gallons.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 19, 2013)

I saw the ad Sunday. This is called FVP bar oil.
http://www.menards.com/main/outdoor...nsaws/fvp-bar-chain-oil/p-1679723-c-10109.htm


I don't know anything about this brand. Last year they had some cheap oil on sale and before I bought it I broke the foil and stuck my finger in it and it had the viscosity of water. There appeared to be nothing to make it tacky. I put it back and left.

Right now Farm and Fleet is running Husky 30# for $7.99 and I bought some yesterday. FWIW, I like the Poulon 30# a lot too. It comes out of the bottle like snot.


----------



## 740jsmayle (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm glad to see this thread I was wondering if using TSC or Rural King bar oil would be ok. $11 a gallon gets expensive


----------



## labdad (Nov 19, 2013)

Rural King has there winter blend for 6.99 gal right now, I have used it before and had no issues. I would rather spend money on pre. gas and syn oil before I will spend 12 or more dollars on name brand bar oil


----------



## HD2010 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just bought 10 gallons from Menards. That puts me at 24 gallons of stash.


----------



## jhellwig (Nov 19, 2013)

The brand they carried before this fvp stuff looked and smelled like used motor oil and did nothing but smoke. I wounder if this stuff is any different.


----------



## chucker (Nov 19, 2013)

jhellwig said:


> The brand they carried before this fvp stuff looked and smelled like used motor oil and did nothing but smoke. I wounder if this stuff is any different.


 I started this year with 40 gallons of the menards brand on sale. I am down to 15 gallons from march to now, with no abnormal wear or heat issues due to their product! I will stock up again to 40 or maybe 50 gallons for next year.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree on the Poulan oil. It's the stickiest, slimiest stuff around. I love it.


c5rulz said:


> I saw the ad Sunday. This is called FVP bar oil.
> http://www.menards.com/main/outdoor...nsaws/fvp-bar-chain-oil/p-1679723-c-10109.htm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 20, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> *...stuck my finger in it and it had the viscosity of water. There appeared to be nothing to make it tacky. I put it back and left.*



That's pretty common with "winter" or "cold weather" bar & chain oils... and once that oil starts warming-up in a warm saw, it's flat too thin. For several years I was using some stuff I really liked from the local fleet store (Chain Pro brand, $4.oo on sale) that was labeled as year 'round, summer or winter... and "thickness" changed very little with temperature. Last year they changed to a new brand called Extreme from Cross Oil Co./Martin Lubricants (still $4.oo on sale), but it comes in "Summer" grade and "Winter" grade. The winter grade is way too thin, but the summer stuff turns to pudding at temps below 30°... it flat won't pour, you can scoop it with a spoon. I mix the winter and summer grades 50:50 (or thereabouts) for cold weather, and that seems to be about right.

By-the-way... I've paid more than $5.oo for a gallon of bar oil only once (that I remember anyway) when I wasn't paying attention. A couple (maybe 3) years ago I spotted a jug of "winter" Husqvarna brand (with a red "Sale" tag above it) and tossed it in the cart with some other things at a "big-box" store; I felt corn-holed when I got home and looked at the receipt... friggin' $7.oo!! Really?? On Sale?? If'n the store wasn't 50-miles away I would have taken it back!!

http://www.crossoil.com/xtreme_outdoor_power.php


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 21, 2013)

I bought 2 gallons. IIRC it's on sale till the 1st. First impressions, at room temperature, are pretty good. It's not super tacky, but I think that's overrated by some. If tacky were the most important thing, we'd be using honey. It is good and, well, oily. Smells like oil, I've had much worse smelling stuff.

I'll let you know how it pours in the cold later this weekend, it's gonna get close to 0 up here Saturday night, and I'm leaving it out till then. I can't stand bar oil that pours like pancake batter in the cold.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 21, 2013)

Chain Pro was the old name Menards used for their in house bar & chain oil. As mentions it is now FVP. I use both, over 6 gallon of each this year & haven't had any problems. I rely on the b/c oil to lubricate my sprocket tips & haven't lost a one. My "big" saw is an Stihl 08-S (56cc) with a 25" Total Super Bar. I also have a Husqvarna 338XPT California (45cc) with a muffler mod tach'n close to 14,500 running a 14" bar. But then again, cutting wood is just a hobby for me.


----------



## wfsdno (Nov 21, 2013)

Just bought 2 gallons of the FVP oil. Turned out our Menards had both brands (ChainPro and FVP) on sale. I picked up one of each, opened the top and stuck my knife blade in. The ChainPro, when I pulled the knife out had a thin coat of oil but that was all. Cleaned the blade and did the FVP and blade came out with thick oil clinging to the blade. Hung on the blade for 1o seconds before I wiped it off. 

Just my experience today.


----------



## chucker (Nov 21, 2013)

b4 the menards fvp brand I had used pro chain from fleet farm for about 5 years. 2 years ago I had bought a case of the pro chain and found gritty sludge in the bottom of the gallon containers!?? checking menards and using the fvp brand has been a win/win situation to this day! I have no complaints summer or winter.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 22, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I It's not super tacky, but I think that's overrated by some. If tacky were the most important thing, we'd be using honey. It is good and, well, oily. Smells like oil, I've had much worse smelling stuff.
> 
> .



X2 Steve, glad to read what I have experienced for 40 years myself.
I have purchased very little "bar oil" in my life and I dont run used motor oil either. What I use is new oils purchased at auction for cheap, half cans or gear oil, engine oils etc all dumped into a 55 gallon drun for "blending" . This started back when I was running 610 and 650 Macs and the recommended "bar oil" WAS 30wt motor oil. Those Macs wouldn't pump enough glue oil to lube anything. I used to run aw32 hydraulic oil when it was cold out because experience taught me it is more important to have oil flow than thick oil that doesnt flow, BUT! neither do I cut wood when it is 96 degrees! I might have a different opinion if I did? 

Keep the chains sharp so you dont have to stand on the saw to make it cut and make sure you have oil flowing,, and forget what it says in the oil can label. Use what is cheap.


----------



## AIM (Nov 22, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> By-the-way... I've paid more than $5.oo for a gallon of bar oil only once (that I remember anyway) when I wasn't paying attention. A couple (maybe 3) years ago I spotted a jug of "winter" Husqvarna brand (with a red "Sale" tag above it) and tossed it in the cart with some other things at a "big-box" store; I felt corn-holed when I got home and looked at the receipt... friggin' $7.oo!! Really?? On Sale?? If'n the store wasn't 50-miles away I would have taken it back!!



Normally the husky stuff is like $11.99 a gallon. Nope,,,, aint worth it.

I never seem to hit the sales on oil. I average about $7 a gallon.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have been blessed with having family who go within a mile of Menards on a weekly basis. I haven't spent for than $5 a gallon for bar oil since they opened up. 

I cut year round & again never have had a problem. Temperatures ranging from 0 to 105 degrees.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 22, 2013)

Butch(OH) said:


> X2 Steve, glad to read what I have experienced for 40 years myself.
> (SNIP)
> Those Macs wouldn't pump enough glue oil to lube anything. I used to run aw32 hydraulic oil when it was cold out because experience taught me it is more important to have oil flow than thick oil that doesnt flow, BUT! neither do I cut wood when it is 96 degrees! I might have a different opinion if I did?
> 
> (SNIP)



A lot of newer saws run plastic oil pump gears. I wouldn't want to have the thick stuff in them when I go cutting. Nine days of deer hunting starts tomorrow, then prime wood cutting season begins for me. I'll cut down to about 0, and don't much care for cutting any time it's above 50. If I'm cutting when it's 96, you can be certain it's because a tree is down between me and the nearest body of water!


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 22, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> A lot of newer saws run plastic oil pump gears. I wouldn't want to have the thick stuff in them when I go cutting. Nine days of deer hunting starts tomorrow, then prime wood cutting season begins for me. I'll cut down to about 0, and don't much care for cutting any time it's above 50. If I'm cutting when it's 96, you can be certain it's because a tree is down between me and the nearest body of water!


 

My dealer said the same thing. When it's really cold, you should use winter weight oil and I have great respect for his advice.


----------



## spike60 (Nov 22, 2013)

If I found a place selling GOOD quality bar oil for $5, I'd have them send me a trailer load. As you guys are pointing out, some of these off brands are absolute junk, but others are just as good as the name brand stuff. When running across a brand you haven't used before, I'd suggest that you buy a couple gallons to see what it is before loading up. If it's good stuff, then head back to the store and empty the shelf! And as a few have pointed out, it's best to run winter weight oil in the cold weather.

Here's a few prices that you guys can have some fun with. I only sell the Husky oil. Sell it at $10 a gallon. Don't make a lot, but bar oil is kind of like milk. Got to have it reasonable so guys will come in, and they always buy other stuff while they are here. Prices are my cost/list. So, when you see some prices at local dealers, don't assume that the dealer is the crook.

Husky: 7.45/13.75 (I sell @ $10)

Others available to me:

RedMax/Jonsered: 9.25/14.50
SuperLube: 8.48/12.71
Dolmar: 9.02/13.54
Oregon: (I'm not making this up) 15.82/28.76 What do you suppose is in that stuff?

I'm not a Stihl dealer, but I think they are $11-$12 dealer cost.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 22, 2013)

spike60 said:


> If I found a place selling GOOD quality bar oil for $5, I'd have them send me a trailer load. As you guys are pointing out, some of these off brands are absolute junk, but others are just as good as the name brand stuff. When running across a brand you haven't used before, I'd suggest that you buy a couple gallons to see what it is before loading up. If it's good stuff, then head back to the store and empty the shelf! And as a few have pointed out, it's best to run winter weight oil in the cold weather.
> 
> Here's a few prices that you guys can have some fun with. I only sell the Husky oil. Sell it at $10 a gallon. Don't make a lot, but bar oil is kind of like milk. Got to have it reasonable so guys will come in, and they always buy other stuff while they are here. Prices are my cost/list. So, when you see some prices at local dealers, don't assume that the dealer is the crook.
> 
> ...


 

Great info Spike.

Wow, dealers really get squeezed by the big box stores. So the $7.99 @ Farm and Fleet doesn't leave much margin.


----------



## rancher2 (Nov 22, 2013)

Pickup 10 gallon today at menards on the way home. I have used the chain pro in the past no problems they had both so I pickup five of each. So we will see how the new brand is. It is nice to hit a good sale.


----------



## chucker (Nov 22, 2013)

stopped and got 12 gallons of the fvp brand this morning along with 6 quarts of quaker state 2 cycle oil mix ... nice to see change back from a franklin yet! hope the bar oil stays on sale till next Friday! been missing my old cant hook an seen fleet farm had them on sale for a new tool to tote around in the truck to probably lose b4 I use??/ lol


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 22, 2013)

chucker said:


> stopped and got 12 gallons of the fvp brand this morning along with 6 quarts of quaker state 2 cycle oil mix ... nice to see change back from a franklin yet! hope the bar oil stays on sale till next Friday! been missing my old cant hook an seen fleet farm had them on sale for a new tool to tote around in the truck to probably lose b4 I use??/ lol


If its the same hook I got, its gonna be grinder time. Mine had a cone shaped tip, wouldn't bite well at all. I got lucky and found an old hook in the shed that actually works. Guess it was worth the price of the handle anyhow.


----------



## chucker (Nov 22, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> If its the same hook I got, its gonna be grinder time. Mine had a cone shaped tip, wouldn't bite well at all. I got lucky and found an old hook in the shed that actually works. Guess it was worth the price of the handle anyhow.


 yupp! noticed the wide flat beveled edge on the hook! going to run it over the grinder to round it out to a point! this should make it bite deep for a better hold ?


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 24, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I've had much worse smelling stuff.


 
you are what you eat opcorn:


----------



## Fuzly (Nov 26, 2013)

I went and bought some this morning just because you guys did.


----------



## Joesell (Nov 27, 2013)

I switched to the Menards stuff from Stihl last year. I couldn't be happier. I guess even orange plastic costs more to make!


----------



## Fuzly (Nov 27, 2013)

Was in a different town on other business, so got a bottle at that Menard's too hahaha


----------



## chucker (Nov 27, 2013)

Fuzly said:


> Was in a different town on other business, so got a bottle at that Menard's too hahaha


 Friday is black jug day I guess? another dozen or so, what ever a big dollar bill will buy....


----------



## chucker (Nov 27, 2013)

?? just wondering if menards would sell their bar oil by the 55 gal. drum?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 28, 2013)

At $5 a gallon prepackaged for easy use, other than a barrel, what would you gain?

Shucks I wish I could buy my automotive/tractor oil as cheap.


----------



## flyboy553 (Nov 28, 2013)

chucker said:


> Friday is black jug day I guess? another dozen or so, what ever a big dollar bill will buy....



Geez, was gonna go get some more but since you have purchased all this oil, I don't need to right now! I can just get ahold of you later on when I run out!

Ted


----------



## chucker (Nov 28, 2013)

Oliver1655 said:


> At $5 a gallon prepackaged for easy use, other than a barrel, what would you gain?
> 
> Shucks I wish I could buy my automotive/tractor oil as cheap.


 ??? perhaps a buck per gallon .a savings of 55.00 so I could get another 11 gallons for the saved price(extra tax yes), plus the issue of refilling and 11 gallons already filled? lol a win/win situation hey!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 28, 2013)

chucker said:


> ??? perhaps a buck per gallon .a savings of 55.00 so I could get another 11 gallons for the saved price(extra tax yes), plus the issue of refilling and 11 gallons already filled? lol a win/win situation hey!



You, sir, are a sick and deranged individual...

You fit in around here just fine!


----------



## chucker (Nov 28, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> You, sir, are a sick and deranged individual...
> 
> You fit in around here just fine!


 ! yes sir, you nailed it the first time... my wife reminds me of this daily.......lol


----------



## trees2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Why Don't you use used motor oil for FREE ? I run a l5 saws everyday. I run the used oil through a centrifugal filter then it's good to go ! It saves me $ 50.00 per day.


----------



## chucker (Nov 28, 2013)

trees2 said:


> Why Don't you use used motor oil for FREE ? I run a l5 saws everyday. I run the used oil through a centrifugal filter then it's good to go ! It saves me $ 50.00 per day.


 ? inquiring minds want to know?? are you saying that "you or your crew uses 10 gallons of bar oil a day saving you $50.00 a day at $5.00 a gallon" ?? this would be a lot of oil used in 5 saws or more dripping out from lack of maintenance! !!"WOW".......


----------



## 740jsmayle (Nov 28, 2013)

Is the bar oil from Rural king just as good ? It is on sale for $4.99 also. I plan on a trip there this weekend might pick up a few gallons if it is any good.


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 29, 2013)

Ruralking oil is $5.00 only on Friday while supplies last.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 30, 2013)

trees2 said:


> *Why Don't you use used motor oil for FREE ? I run a l5 saws everyday. I run the used oil through a centrifugal filter then it's good to go ! It saves me $ 50.00 per day.*



Wow... 10 gallon of used motor oil slung throughout the pristine wilderness every day... and spattered and smeared on the firewood (or whatever wood).
I just gotta' ask...
Is it OK if'n I quote ya' next time someone accuses me of contaminating the environment because I pour my lousy 10 gallon per year on the firewood stacks, or use it to start fires??


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the thread Gents...picked up a dozen gallons last night. How is the synthetic 2stroke oil they had on sale for $.50? They were out but gave me a rain check for a case of it. Figured someone has tried it, if it's crap I have no obligation to go pick up the rain check.


----------



## labdad (Nov 30, 2013)

740jsmayle said:


> Is the bar oil from Rural king just as good ? It is on sale for $4.99 also. I plan on a trip there this weekend might pick up a few gallons if it is any good.


 I have been using it for a while and just picked some more up last night at the sale price. I haven't had any issues with it yet.


----------



## chucker (Dec 1, 2013)

? well what can I say....I missed the Friday mad sale on fvp bar oil only to get some this afternoon! hoping to do about 20 or so gallons, what a mistake!! emptied menards shelf with 13 gallons that was left from all the black Friday shoppers. must have been one heck of a brawl over the cheap oil that someone left a few for chucker????? lol "OH WELL"maybe it will come back on sale in the near future(Christmas sale) ....... "MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE"....


----------



## trees2 (Dec 2, 2013)

chucker said:


> ? inquiring minds want to know?? are you saying that "you or your crew uses 10 gallons of bar oil a day saving you $50.00 a day at $5.00 a gallon" ?? this would be a lot of oil used in 5 saws or more dripping out from lack of maintenance! !!"WOW".......


Sorry for the misspell ! that is 15 saws and never replace oil pumps.


----------



## milkman (Dec 2, 2013)

chucker said:


> ? well what can I say....I missed the Friday mad sale on fvp bar oil only to get some this afternoon! hoping to do about 20 or so gallons, what a mistake!! emptied menards shelf with 13 gallons that was left from all the black Friday shoppers. must have been one heck of a brawl over the cheap oil that someone left a few for chucker????? lol "OH WELL"maybe it will come back on sale in the near future(Christmas sale) ....... "MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE"....




I stopped by Menards today, and they have plenty of the oil in stock, $6.99 gal. sale ended yesterday.


----------



## chucker (Dec 2, 2013)

I hear your sorrow! 2 bucks a gallon savings for the 50 plus jugs I go through each year is enough to buy my deer hunting and fishing license.... wish I would of made it faster for the other 12 gallons I wanted!


----------



## trophyhunter (Dec 3, 2013)

trees2 said:


> Why Don't you use used motor oil for FREE ? I run a l5 saws everyday. I run the used oil through a centrifugal filter then it's good to go ! It saves me $ 50.00 per day.


This place needs an annual Darwin Award contest, I nominate this guy.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 3, 2013)

I only got two gallons, so don't blame me.


----------



## chucker (Dec 3, 2013)

Jim Timber said:


> I only got two gallons, so don't blame me.


!!YUPP!! those were the last two gallons I was looking for to round it out to 15....  always buy in quantities ending in 0,s or 5,s...... lol


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 3, 2013)

trees2 said:


> Why Don't you use used motor oil for FREE ? I run a l5 saws everyday. I run the used oil through a centrifugal filter then it's good to go ! It saves me $ 50.00 per day.


 

Wow, 10 gallons of bar oil a day, You sir are the ultimate keyboard warrior, I am humbled.opcorn:


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 3, 2013)

If you were in the Fridley Menards, you should've dropped by.


----------



## chucker (Dec 3, 2013)

Jim Timber said:


> If you were in the Fridley Menards, you should've dropped by.


? nope not Fridley, just the braindead/baxtered menards ... don't have the time right now to venture out further than a firewood sales delivery.lol


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 3, 2013)

My woods are up there, but my house is still in the metro. I'd like to fix that, but funds are presently an issue.


----------



## chucker (Dec 3, 2013)

Jim Timber said:


> My woods are up there, but my house is still in the metro. I'd like to fix that, but funds are presently an issue.


! in time friend!! in time ...... all good things come to them that wait .... but not too long! lol


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 23, 2014)

bar/chain oil on sale at Menards again. $4.99/gal FVP brand


----------



## chucker (Feb 24, 2014)

kyle1! said:


> bar/chain oil on sale at Menards again. $4.99/gal FVP brand


! "I am on my way " still need my other 10 gallons plus the 5 I have already used this winter.....


----------



## zogger (Feb 24, 2014)

TSC $7 here


----------



## mainewoods (Feb 24, 2014)

kyle1! said:


> bar/chain oil on sale at Menards again. $4.99/gal FVP brand


If it takes a gallon of gas to get there and back you are just as well off to buy it at a closer store, even if it is a few dollars more than the sale price.


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 24, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> If it takes a gallon of gas to get there and back you are just as well off to buy it at a closer store, even if it is a few dollars more than the sale price.


 
That is true but if in the neighborhood or on the commute route it is a good deal for those with menards. A closer store for me would be a stihl dealer and I'm not paying $15/gal for chain oil. It is 10miles vs 20.


----------



## chucker (Jan 25, 2015)

?? anyone here of a sale going on ?? im in need real soon!..........


----------



## Cheesecutter (Jan 26, 2015)

11% off right now making it about $5.78 gallon. Just picked a few up a couple weeks ago for $4.99.


----------



## olyman (Jan 26, 2015)

chucker said:


> I started this year with 40 gallons of the menards brand on sale. I am down to 15 gallons from march to now, with no abnormal wear or heat issues due to their product! I will stock up again to 40 or maybe 50 gallons for next year.


 agree.. seems to be very good oil....


----------



## chucker (Feb 10, 2015)

the sale of sales are on right now at menard's !! picked up 16 gals. of their best b/c oil for 5.49 fvp is still the brand to get ! 16 gals of bar oil an 2 quarts of Quaker state 2 cycle came to$102.84... q. state never goes on sale I am guessing? still $3.97 a quart..... still need 24 more gallons before the sale ends on 2/22/15!


----------



## tla100 (Feb 11, 2015)

Would Peanut oil work? I got about 5 gallons that is about 3 years old. Been waiting for a bonfire but keep forgetting.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Feb 11, 2015)

The Quaker State 2 cycle mixing oil only goes on sale about once a year at Menards.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 11, 2015)

I've never seen the fuel mix oil on sale anywhere. So, I decided to try synthetic instead, just to see if it worked any better. Dang, now I'm hooked on synthetic mix forever.


----------



## cre10 (Feb 11, 2015)

Getting some tomorrow.


----------



## chucker (Feb 18, 2015)

so !I am finished with the b/c oil purchases for another year! ended up getting all 40 gallons of menards fvp oil @ 5.49 a gal. along with a case of penns oil 2 cycle.. now just need the polar vortex were all sharing to go away an start cutting again! after last years b/c oil sale theres still 10 gallons left so I sure do hope I run out before the next big sale at menards?? lol BTW!!! sunday the 22nd of feb. the sale ends!!!!


----------



## svk (Feb 19, 2015)

chucker said:


> so !I am finished with the b/c oil purchases for another year! ended up getting all 40 gallons of menards fvp oil @ 5.49 a gal. along with a case of penns oil 2 cycle.. now just need the polar vortex were all sharing to go away an start cutting again! after last years b/c oil sale theres still 10 gallons left so I sure do hope I run out before the next big sale at menards?? lol BTW!!! sunday the 22nd of feb. the sale ends!!!!


Just curious how many cords of wood you cut to go through 40 gallons of bar oil!!!


----------



## chucker (Feb 19, 2015)

svk said:


> Just curious how many cords of wood you cut to go through 40 gallons of bar oil!!!


it all depends on what I am cutting ! blocked firewood or tree length, an skidding... cutting veneer logs it's usually between 35 and 45 trees a day @ 28" average with little limbing I will go through 2.5 gallons of gas and I gallon of b/c oil... mostly it will depend on cutting conditions (clean, frozen wood, chain condition an such). blocking is where it really sucks the juice 1 gallon of gas/b/c oil will produce about 4 cords of firewood(8" to 16") of single cuts... with bigger wood I will do better with the same amount of gas and b/c oil! when I cut semi loads of firewood(BLOCKED FOR BOILERS) for different customers at their sites I will usually go home with extra oils and gas thanks to happy customers..... but to answer your question I will produce 150+ full cords annually for my self to sell during the winter months.....


----------



## svk (Feb 19, 2015)

chucker said:


> it all depends on what I am cutting ! blocked firewood or tree length, an skidding... cutting veneer logs it's usually between 35 and 45 trees a day @ 28" average with little limbing I will go through 2.5 gallons of gas and I gallon of b/c oil... mostly it will depend on cutting conditions (clean, frozen wood, chain condition an such). blocking is where it really sucks the juice 1 gallon of gas/b/c oil will produce about 4 cords of firewood(8" to 16") of single cuts... with bigger wood I will do better with the same amount of gas and b/c oil! when I cut semi loads of firewood(BLOCKED FOR BOILERS) for different customers at their sites I will usually go home with extra oils and gas thanks to happy customers..... but to answer your question I will produce 150+ full cords annually for my self to sell during the winter months.....


Impressive!!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 19, 2015)

i got 4 gallons of echo bar oil i got for 6.99 each.


----------



## tla100 (Feb 19, 2015)

svk said:


> Just curious how many cords of wood you cut to go through 40 gallons of bar oil!!!



Yeah no kidding!!! I feel like a wus only using a 4-5 gallons a year.....oh well I got a 28" bar so uh um....yeah....it's that big.....just ask my wife, she knows............


----------

